# Cut by a broken CFL



## B4T

Lone Crapshooter said:


> A friend of mine sent me a email about a individual that had steeped on a broken CFL with out shoes on.( This information apparently came from a safety meeting.) To make a long short the mercury and the phosphorus almost ate the individuals foot off.
> 
> Many years ago I was told that if you ever got cut by a fluorescent bulb it would never heal. I do not know if that is true but after seeing those pictures it would not be a experience that I would put on my bucket list.


I remember the WWF guys beating each other up with F96T12CW lamps and none of them died a horrible death that I know up.. :laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting

I shoved a 1900 box into a 1/2 empty box of T-12's. Shattered several and shredded my hand. Pulled alot of glass out of me on the way to ER. 
That was 20 years ago & I don't think I'm dead yet..

Now there was them times were I was exposed to Berelyum. The score card is still outon that crap.


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> I remember the WWF guys beating each other up with F96T12CW lamps and none of them died a horrible death that I know up.. :laughing:


Yup someone here has a youtube video of that,..:laughing:


----------



## Big John

Yeah, I'd take that with a grain of salt. I've had a CFL shatter in my hand while removing it, cut me up a good bit. I flushed cuts thoroughly and had absolutely no problems.

Any cut can get severely infected. That might've just been bad luck.

-John


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

It probably had more to do with the person's hygeine than what he was cut by. Most people are nasty. Almost every time i go in a publuc restroom people come in chit or pee, and walk righ back out without even washing their hands. I hate to think I'm becoming a germophobe, but it makes me not even want to shake anybody's hand.


I know I've been cut by broken 96" t12's and didn't bother me.


----------



## B4T

I bet these same guy are marching on Wall Street because of corporate greed.. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

B4T said:


> I bet these same guy are marching on Wall Street because of corporate greed.. :laughing:
> 
> ]


Gee a wonder what happened to the guy with the broken arm..:laughing:


----------



## B4T

Another up and coming star to make the news.. :no:


----------



## Speedy Petey

Lone Crapshooter said:


> A friend of mine sent me a email about a individual that had steeped on a broken CFL with out shoes on.( This information apparently came from a safety meeting.) To make a long short the mercury and the phosphorus almost ate the individuals foot off.
> 
> Many years ago I was told that if you ever got cut by a fluorescent bulb it would never heal. I do not know if that is true but after seeing those pictures it would not be a experience that I would put on my bucket list.


I am going to wave the biggest B-S flag I can find on this one.


----------



## Shockdoc

mcclary's electrical said:


> It probably had more to do with the person's hygeine than what he was cut by. Most people are nasty. Almost every time i go in a publuc restroom people come in chit or pee, and walk righ back out without even washing their hands. I hate to think I'm becoming a germophobe, but it makes me not even want to shake anybody's hand.
> 
> 
> I know I've been cut by broken 96" t12's and didn't bother me.


Guy was here last week to snake my sewer line to the street, he had his bare arm and hand down in the pit full of sewage , paper and turds floating around. That was the nastiest thing I ever saw.


----------



## Big John

mcclary's electrical said:


> ...I hate to think I'm becoming a germophobe, but it makes me not even want to shake anybody's hand....


 I was in a bathroom when a guy finished up in a stall, flushed, and walked right out without washing. I didn't want to touch the doorknob after him. It was foul. Dude was in a business suit, too. You just never know. 

-John


----------



## Wirenuting

So I was in the head at OHare airport, just finished and was walking out.
Some Marine comes walking past and says " In the Corps they train us to wash our hands".

I stopped and said, " Hey Jarhead, in the navy we learned how to NOT pizz on our hands".


----------



## Wireman191

mcclary's electrical said:


> It probably had more to do with the person's hygeine than what he was cut by. Most people are nasty. Almost every time i go in a publuc restroom people come in chit or pee, and walk righ back out without even washing their hands. I hate to think I'm becoming a germophobe, but it makes me not even want to shake anybody's hand.
> 
> .


In the apple sheds where I work most the time they throw there used TP in the garbage.... Needless to say I do not trust them washing there hands. I ALWAYS use the paper towel I dry my hands off with to open the restroom door.
The guys I work with laugh at me about it to! I dont want gonasiphaherpalades!


----------



## Speedy Petey

Big John said:


> I was in a bathroom when a guy finished up in a stall, flushed, and walked right out without washing. I didn't want to touch the doorknob after him. It was foul. Dude was in a business suit, too. You just never know.
> 
> -John


When that happens I say "_Dude, wash your hands!_" 
My wife says I'm gonna get beat up one of these days. :laughing:


----------



## Wireman191

Speedy Petey said:


> When that happens I say "_Dude, wash your hands!_"
> My wife says I'm gonna get beat up one of these days. :laughing:


 Good! Not that you will get beat up of course, but you remind them that there not in the 18th century!


----------



## RIVETER

Lone Crapshooter said:


> A friend of mine sent me a email about a individual that had steeped on a broken CFL with out shoes on.( This information apparently came from a safety meeting.) To make a long short the mercury and the phosphorus almost ate the individuals foot off.
> 
> Many years ago I was told that if you ever got cut by a fluorescent bulb it would never heal. I do not know if that is true but after seeing those pictures it would not be a experience that I would put on my bucket list.


I stepped on mercury once when a lamp broke in my kitchen. Hell. I have even driven in a mercury and I am still okay.


----------



## stuiec

mcclary's electrical said:


> It probably had more to do with the person's hygeine than what he was cut by. Most people are nasty. Almost every time i go in a publuc restroom people come in chit or pee, and walk righ back out without even washing their hands. I hate to think I'm becoming a germophobe, but it makes me not even want to shake anybody's hand.
> 
> 
> I know I've been cut by broken 96" t12's and didn't bother me.


 
careful, you might be heading down this path...


----------



## RIVETER

Speedy Petey said:


> When that happens I say "_Dude, wash your hands!_"
> My wife says I'm gonna get beat up one of these days. :laughing:


Washing one's hands after peeing is a weird phenomena. Why do we do it? I usually just pee on one hand so I just use half the water to clean up.


----------



## Wireman191

RIVETER said:


> Washing one's hands after peeing is a weird phenomena. Why do we do it? I usually just pee on one hand so I just use half the water to clean up.


 Its the germs on the flusher I am worried about...... ANYTHING in a pubic restroom is nasty!


----------



## RIVETER

Wireman191 said:


> Its the germs on the flusher I am worried about...... ANYTHING in a pubic restroom is nasty!


I have seen guys biting their nails after using the restroom and they didn't die.


----------



## Big John

Wireman191 said:


> Its the germs on the flusher I am worried about...... ANYTHING in a pubic restroom is nasty!


 Don't ever touch the keypad on an ATM. I remember the news doing an "exposé" on those things and like 7 out of 10 were contaminated with fecal bacteria.

-John


----------



## RIVETER

Big John said:


> Don't ever touch the keypad on an ATM. I remember the news doing an "exposé" on those things and like 7 out of 10 were contaminated with fecal bacteria.
> 
> -John


Are you sh***ting me?


----------



## stuiec

Bunch of Marys:no:


----------



## Wireman191

RIVETER said:


> I have seen guys biting their nails after using the restroom and they didn't die.


 Thats wonderful!:laughing: I am not going to be one of those guys, Tomorrow when I go wash my hands and use the paper towel to open the door Ill think of that and laugh. Call me Susie, Sally, IDGAF. My damn hands are going to be clean when eating my damn samich!


----------



## sparky970

Big John said:


> Don't ever touch the keypad on an ATM. I remember the news doing an "exposé" on those things and like 7 out of 10 were contaminated with fecal bacteria.
> 
> -John


How could it only be 7 of 10?


----------



## BBQ

Big John said:


> Don't ever touch the keypad on an ATM. I remember the news doing an "exposé" on those things and like 7 out of 10 were contaminated with fecal bacteria.


No doubt but they don't work via mind control yet. :jester:

I just stayed in a hotel last week, the first thing I did was wash the TV remote with soap and water. :thumbsup:


----------



## retiredsparktech

Many years ago I was told that if you ever got cut by a fluorescent bulb it would never heal. 
My father told me that many years ago. I understand that at the time, the phosphors contained arsenic.


----------



## B4T

Big John said:


> Don't ever touch the keypad on an ATM. I remember the news doing an "exposé" on those things and like 7 out of 10 were contaminated with fecal bacteria.
> 
> -John


There is fecal bacteria on everything.. even the money in your pocket..

I am going to 7-11 now for coffee.. I'm sure the door handle is clean


----------



## Big John

B4T said:


> There is fecal bacteria on everything.. even the money in your pocket..
> 
> I am going to 7-11 now for coffee.. I'm sure the door handle is clean


 Yeah, that was kinda my point: Unless you run around wiping everything with Clorox, you're touching this chit. Literally. 

Not much you can do except wash up real good before you eat.

-John


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> No doubt but they don't work via mind control yet. :jester:
> 
> I just stayed in a hotel last week, the first thing I did was wash the TV remote with soap and water. :thumbsup:


You also have to worry about bed bugs getting into your clothing and hitching a ride home..

They are spreading everywhere.. even movie seats have them now..


----------



## Wirenuting

B4T said:


> There is fecal bacteria on everything.. even the money in your pocket..
> 
> I am going to 7-11 now for coffee.. I'm sure the door handle is clean


It's everywhere. People are dirty by nature. 

But one of the worst things you can do is "Over clean" your hands with soap and that alcohol cleaner. 
It dries the hands and allows them to crack. Now you've opened yourself to that fecal matter.. :-(


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> There is fecal bacteria on everything.. even the money in your pocket..



Have you been to a strip club ......... :laughing:


----------



## BBQ

B4T said:


> You also have to worry about bed bugs getting into your clothing and hitching a ride home..
> 
> They are spreading everywhere.. even movie seats have them now..



Lucky for me it was ME and not NY. :laughing:

http://bedbugregistry.com/metro/


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Wirenuting said:


> It's everywhere. People are dirty by nature.
> 
> But one of the worst things you can do is "Over clean" your hands with soap and that alcohol cleaner.
> It dries the hands and allows them to crack. Now you've opened yourself to that fecal matter.. :-(


My mom is a doctor, and she says there is your own "good bacteria" on your hands that fight off the bad bacteria. She says over washing hands and constantly using hand cleaner is not good because it kills your good bacteria too.


----------



## B4T

BBQ said:


> Lucky for me it was ME and not NY. :laughing:
> 
> http://bedbugregistry.com/metro/


People from NY vacation in ME all the time.. good luck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T

mcclary's electrical said:


> My mom is a doctor, and she says there is your own "good bacteria" on your hands that fight off the bad bacteria. She says over washing hands and constantly using hand cleaner is not good because it kills your good bacteria too.


I agree 100%.. it also screws up your immune system and you get sick more often with a higher intensity..


----------



## Wirenuting

mcclary's electrical said:


> My mom is a doctor, and she says there is your own "good bacteria" on your hands that fight off the bad bacteria. She says over washing hands and constantly using hand cleaner is not good because it kills your good bacteria too.


Yup, and it strips off the protective layer of skin oils.. Once the hands start cracking in the winter,, your done for. 
Of course washing your hands after using the washroom should be a no brainer.


----------



## gesparky221

I am an electrician in a lamp manufacturing plant, T8 and T12. Been cut many times while working on lamp making equipment and never had a problems with the cut healing. We make thousands of lamps a day!


----------



## BBQ

mcclary's electrical said:


> My mom is a doctor, and she says there is your own "good bacteria"


She also said you were handsome and smart. :jester:


----------

